# crypts for brackish water



## oripayte (Mar 20, 2006)

in my research for brackish water plants from s.east asia i found three crypts that seems to be appropriate.
c.ciliata -apparently there are two different ciliatas that sometimes share the same habitat one of them has narrower leafs and grows only in brackish water - i would love to get that one,anybody knows where can i find it (i live in l.a county california so it has to be within reasonable distance).
c.wendtii "mi oya" - pretty sure it's appropriate for brackish water and i found few places where i can get it - but not so close - any ideas ?
c.pontederiifolia - easier to get than the other two but i'm not entirely sure it can handle brackish water or high temperatures (i'll probably have about 28 c)

the spg i aim for is 1.005,moderate water flow,60 gal of water with a foot of open air space above the water (witch i need some of the plants to emerge into ) gravel heater , fine gravel(not sand) ,CO2 monitored system.

i'd appreciate any comments/ideas - especially about suitable plants and light features + level.


----------

